
Are Amtrak’s New High-Speed Trains Too Good for Amtrak? - smacktoward
http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/2016/09/06/amtrak_s_avelia_liberty_is_going_to_be_better_than_the_acela_in_every_way.html
======
Silhouette
Interesting article, particularly the economic details about why this train
seems to be so expensive compared to high-speed rail in the rest of the world
and the future-proofing aspects.

If you play the video, watch out that the player seems to go into some sort of
preview mode for other content afterwards, complete with sound, which had no
obvious way to turn it off.

